

Ask HN: Seeking Freelance Mobile App Developer to Build Simple App - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I was inspired by this post on HN some time ago: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5420588<p>...And after reading it started the startup I&#x27;m currently committed to working on, Sub Sonic Software.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a freelance dev to build a simple cross platform mobile app for the 4 major smartphone OS&#x27;.<p>I have a page on my website about it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;subsonicsoftware.com&#x2F;Developers.html<p>The actual job posting is here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.odesk.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;Simple-Cross-Platform-Mobile-App-Development_~~dcb76a048ecaf226<p>I&#x27;d like to hear from more people who might want to take on the job, so I&#x27;m posting here, too.<p>Thanks,<p>-c
======
totalforge
Talk to a dev and let them determine how 'simple' your idea is to implement.
'It's simple, I just want a bridge for cars and trains and pedestrians,
between these two points separated by a half mile of ocean. I'll pay you when
the first car reaches the other side.'

------
chrsm
Surely, you must be joking. Do you really expect someone to work on this - not
just one app, but four - without payment, and a hard budget of $1,200?

I'm sorry to sound condescending, but truthfully, what you're asking of any
legitimate developer is condescending in and of itself.

------
doctorwho
"Payment upon all 4 app variants' successful submission to all 4 platforms'
app stores using our accounts."

So if your idea is rejected by the Apple App Store then there's no payment?

That payment clause alone will be a deal breaker for any decent developer.

If you take that restriction out you MIGHT get someone to help, even with the
restrictive budget.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
If the app isn't accepted initially, it would just have to be refined until it
_is_ finally accepted. That's just stated that way so that I don't get a dev
who makes a low quality app that can't get approved to the app store & so I
don't get stranded paying for an app I can't sell.

~~~
dragonwriter
The problem is that acceptance/rejection by an app marketplace -- and this is
notoriously the case with Apple's App Store -- is not something that is either
consistently based on quality or based solely on criteria which are known with
certainty by anyone outside of the firm operating the marketplace prior to the
decision to accept or reject (and, potentially, not even _after_ that decision
is made.)

You're essentially asking the developer to bear the risk of uncertainty from
all of the app stores, and making the entire project payment potentially
forfeit based on any _one marketplace_ 's arbitrary action. There may be
developers that are willing to take that risk, but I suspect its going to
narrow the pool that are willing to even consider your project at any given
price point.

> That's just stated that way so that I don't get a dev who makes a low
> quality app that can't get approved to the app store & so I don't get
> stranded paying for an app I can't sell.

Sure, its reasonable you'd want to avoid that, but on the other side,
developers are going to want to avoid writing an app that they can't get paid
for due to forces beyond their control.

------
rdouble
It's not possible to build the app you're proposing for the iPhone.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I was afraid of some kind of technical restriction that would get in the way.

What would be a simple, $300-to-code alternative way to schedule the phone's
ringer, preferably based on existing calendar appointments?

Otherwise I'd have to nix that platform & lessen the price of the job by $300.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Ok, thank you everyone for your feedback. I'll be redoing the job with your
input in mind.

